# Webber dam



## Leclearj (Mar 25, 2013)

Fished webber dam yesterday, no fish in the ladder and couldnt get any to hit below the dam, was looking for steelhead and didnt find any, anybody else have luck?


Keep the lines tight and the guns loaded...


----------



## fishman210 (Jan 10, 2008)

Welcome to he site. fill your profile out. How do u know there was no fish in the ladder?!?!? Was the DNR there cleaning and asked you to help?!? You can't see all of the ladder from the fence. There are fish to be caught, but the numbers are low. The eagles help pass the time. Wind was brutal today. Landed 1. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## wilsonm (Dec 28, 2010)

We cleaned the ladders on the Grand today. There was little fish activity in the ladders and little fishing pressure. We did see a couple steelhead in the upper well at Webber, one of which was pushing 15lbs. The water is pretty clear. We need some rain and warmer temps.


----------



## nastynate2728 (Mar 30, 2010)

Just got back from Webber. Slow day, no fish, water is low and clear. There was a good handful of guys there today. Hoping we get some of this forecasted rain on Sunday...

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Leclearj (Mar 25, 2013)

I was plannin on fishing webber again monday, but goin to fish up by croton dam, lookin to find some steelies, any tips or pointers


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## MR FISHBONZ (Apr 2, 2012)

wilsonm said:


> We cleaned the ladders on the Grand today. There was little fish activity in the ladders and little fishing pressure. We did see a couple steelhead in the upper well at Webber, one of which was pushing 15lbs. The water is pretty clear. We need some rain and warmer temps.


I would love to get a 15lber tugging on my line!


----------



## fishman210 (Jan 10, 2008)

Biggest steelhead I ever landed came from webber. 19.5 lbs. last winter was AMAZING!!!! 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## troutguy26 (Apr 28, 2011)

fishman210 said:


> Biggest steelhead I ever landed came from webber. 19.5 lbs. last winter was AMAZING!!!!
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


U got a picture of this thing?


----------



## MR FISHBONZ (Apr 2, 2012)

My biggest was from the Betsie river and it was a 14 lb buck. I wish i could get to the picture as it is stuck in one of my old cell phones and i cant figure out how to get it off there.


_Posted from Michigan-sportsman.com App for Android_


----------



## fishman210 (Jan 10, 2008)

this is the only picture I have at the moment. Doesn't do the mammoth beast justice! 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## steelhead05 (Mar 24, 2003)

nice fish..dont think 19.5 lbs tho


----------



## nastynate2728 (Mar 30, 2010)

steelhead05 said:


> nice fish..dont think 19.5 lbs tho


Same here. Looks like an average 10lb buck to me.


----------



## fishman210 (Jan 10, 2008)

Like I said the picture does no justice for the fish. Can't say I have landed a 10 that was that long (before spawning). Y'all would prolly say there's no way we landed 17 heads that day to and the day before we had 26. I know what the scale said. best week of fishing in January I ever had! Call it what u want. Every time that fish gets looked @ hanging on the wall is another reason for me to keep chasing my dreams. It's my STORY AMD IM SSSTICKKIN TOO IT!!! Show me something bigger!! 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## BrikTan (Nov 1, 2008)

This fish was 10#
posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fishhuntsmoke (Jan 30, 2011)

I was in the boat as well that day, so my vouche goes, as the same day I put my biggest bucK in the boat-call shanagains all y'all want fellers but that there fEEsh is hangin on our buddys wall for proof, taking open session calls to look at fer ya self if ya want ya silly wankeRs!!!  


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fishman210 (Jan 10, 2008)

View attachment 35348

This fish is closer to 10...But still 3 lbs heavier! I thought this was a webber thread? Fish always look bigger standing on the wall! Put that fish in a boat, in the river, and I bet you will call it 8!!! 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fishhuntsmoke (Jan 30, 2011)

An average 10#.....REALLY...--if your scales are showing you results with a fish like that then you need new scales, they're broke period. And if your eye judgement of a steelie are that far off to not at least call it higher than 12# just buy eyeing it, then you have no idea for sizing of fish to pound scale of fish for our state and records..jus sayin. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## METTLEFISH (Jan 31, 2009)

fishman210 said:


> View attachment 35345
> this is the only picture I have at the moment. Doesn't do the mammoth beast justice!
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


:SHOCKED:......Oh I get it .....April fools!


----------



## steelhead05 (Mar 24, 2003)

fishman210 said:


> Like I said the picture does no justice for the fish. Can't say I have landed a 10 that was that long (before spawning). Y'all would prolly say there's no way we landed 17 heads that day to and the day before we had 26. I know what the scale said. best week of fishing in January I ever had! Call it what u want. Every time that fish gets looked @ hanging on the wall is another reason for me to keep chasing my dreams. It's my STORY AMD IM SSSTICKKIN TOO IT!!! Show me something bigger!!
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


i believe the numbers ive done many double digits there myself i live right near it




Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## riverman (Jan 9, 2002)

Here are a couple of teener's. You guys can argue the weight, I'm going fishing.

















nice buck fishman210.


----------



## shuttle1 (Jan 5, 2013)

Anyone been to Webber lately?


----------



## tubanation (Apr 19, 2012)

I was there this afternoon. Eight to twelve people there at any one time. Didn't see anyone get any hits. Very sunny.


----------

